# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Taxi Sân Bay Nội Bài đi Tp SƠN LA

## taxinoibaigroup

*Taxi Sân Bay Nội Bài đi Tp SƠN LA*

*Tổng Đài Taxi Nội Bài đi Các Tỉnh,sân bay đi SƠN LA,Hà Nội đi SƠN LA,Tổng Đài Taxi SƠN LA,Giá Xe Trọn Gói về SƠN LA,Đặt xe Sân Bay đi Các Tỉnh Miền Bắc Giá Trọn Gói: (024) 668 73 000 / (024) 668 73 368*

Sơn La là tỉnh miền núi Tây Bắc Việt Nam, tỉnh có diện tích 14.125 km² chiếm 4,27% tổng diện tích Việt Nam, đứng thứ 3 trong số 63 tỉnh thành phố. Toạ độ địa lý: 20039’ – 22002’ vĩ độ Bắc và 103011’ – 105002’ kinh độ Đông.
Địa giới: phía bắc giáp các tỉnh Yên Bái,Điện Biên,Lai Châu;phía đông giáp các tỉnh Phú Thọ,Hòa Bình;phía tây giáp với tỉnh Điện Biên; phía nam giáp với tỉnh Thanh Hóa và tỉnh  Huaphanh (Lào); phía tây nam giáp tỉnh Luangprabang (Lào). Sơn La có đường biên giới quốc gia dài 250 km, chiều dài giáp ranh với các tỉnh khác là 628 km. Toàn tỉnh có 12 đơn vị hành chính (1 thành phố, 11 huyện) với 12 dân tộc.Số điện thoại taxi giá rẻ, uy tín ở Sơn La mới nhất, Các hãng taxi uy tín ở SƠN LA. Dịch vụ taxi Nội Bài Đi Các Tỉnh Miền Bắc.


Số điện thoại taxi giá rẻ, uy tín ở Sơn La mới nhất, Các hãng taxi uy tín ở Sơn La. Sơn La là một tỉnh miền núi vùng Tây Bắc Việt Nam. Các địa điểm du lịch tại Sơn La có thể kể đến như cao nguyên Mộc Châu, đập thủy điện Sông Đà, hồ Tiên Phong, hồ Chiềng Khoi, thác Dải Yếm, hang Thẩm Tét Toòng, bảo tàng tỉnh Sơn La, nhà tù Sơn La, bản Mòng hay Xã Ngọc Chiến,…
Tổng Đài Taxi Sơn La, TỔNG ĐÀI TAXI NỘI BÀI SERVICE cung cấp thông tin của các nhà xe uy tín, công ty cho thuê xe giá rẻ, các hãng taxi ở Sơn La, đồng thời TỔNG ĐÀI TAXI SERVICE cũng liên kết với công ty cho thuê xe uy tín, các hãng taxi ở Sơn La để có được GIÁ CƯỚC TAXI SERRVICE RẺ NHẤT phục vụ khách hàng khi có nhu cầu sử dụng TAXI SÂN BAY NỘI BÀI đi Sơn La và Taxi từ Sơn La đi SÂN BAY NỘI BÀI.
Sân Bay Nội Bài cách Thành Phố Sơn La : 360km.
Tổng đài axi Sân Bay Nội Bài đi Sơn La :  (024) 668 73 000 / (024) 668 733 68.
Tại Sơn La bạn có thể đi các hãng taxi sau bằng cách gọi theo số điện thoại tổng đài:
1 Taxi Xanh Sơn La 0223 83 83 83
2 Taxi Hương Sen Sơn La 0223 567 567
3 Taxi Minh Tân Sơn La 0223 645 645
4 Taxi Nhất Sơn Sơn La 0223 789 789
5 Taxi Thảo Nguyên (Mộc Châu) 0223 86 86 86
6 Taxi Hiền Doanh     Sơn La 0223 75 75 75
7 Taxi Sao Xanh Sơn La 02 26 26 26 26
8 Taxi 87 Sơn La 0223.87.87.87
9 Taxi Đức Tài 0223.756.756
Lưu ý khi đi Taxi ở Sơn La:
– Chỉ nên gọi các hãng taxi uy tín.
– Thỏa thuận giá cước nếu đi chặng ngắn hoặc chặng đường dài.
– Nếu là phụ nữ, không nên đi taxi một mình vào các cung đường vắng, đêm khuya. Nếu buộc phải đi, trước khi đi, chụp hình ảnh taxi, tài xế gửi cho người thân qua tin nhắn Facebook, Viber, Zalo… để tiện theo dõi.
– Nên tìm hiểu khoảng cách điểm đi và điểm đến trước để tránh bị taxi chạy lòng vòng tính thêm cước. 
Sơn La là tỉnh miền núi Tây Bắc Việt Nam, tỉnh có diện tích 14.125  km² chiếm 4,27% tổng diện tích Việt Nam, đứng thứ 3 trong số 63 tỉnh thành phố. Toạ độ địa lý: 20039’ – 22002’ vĩ độ Bắc và 103011’ – 105002’ kinh độ Đông. Địa giới: phía bắc giáp các tỉnh Yên Bái, Điện Biên, Lai Châu; phía đông giáp các tỉnh Phú Thọ, Hoà Bình; phía tây giáp với tỉnh Điện Biên; phía nam giáp với tỉnh Thanh Hóa và tỉnh Huaphanh (Lào); phía tây nam giáp tỉnh Luangprabang (Lào). Sơn La có đường biên giới quốc gia dài 250 km, chiều dài giáp ranh với các tỉnh khác là 628 km. Toàn tỉnh có 12 đơn vị hành chính (1 thành phố, 11 huyện) với 12 dân tộc.
Nằm cách Hà Nội 320 km trên trục Quốc lộ 6 Hà Nội – Sơn La – Điện Biên, Sơn La là một tỉnh nằm sâu trong nội địa. Tỉnh này có 3 cửa khẩu với Lào là Chiềng Khương và cửa khẩu quốc tế Pa Háng,cửa khẩu quốc gia Nà Cài. Sơn La có độ cao trung bình 600 – 700m so với mặt biển, địa hình chia cắt sâu và mạnh, 97% diện tích tự nhiên thuộc lưu vực sông Đà, sông Mã, có 2 cao nguyên là Cao nguyên Mộc Châu và Cao nguyên Sơn La, địa hình tương đối bằng phẳng. Cùng với các tỉnh Hòa Bình, Điện Biên, Lai Châu, Sơn La là mái nhà của đồng bằng Bắc Bộ.
Sơn La có khí hậu cận nhiệt đới ẩm vùng núi, mùa đông phi nhiệt đới lạnh khô, mùa hè nóng ẩm, mưa nhiều. Do địa hình bị chia cắt sâu và mạnh nên hình thành nhiều tiểu vùng khí hậu, cho phép phát triển một nền sản xuất nông – lâm nghiệp phong phú. Vùng cao nguyên Mộc Châu phù hợp với cây trồng và vật nuôi vùng ôn đới. Vùng dọc sông Đà phù hợp với cây rừng nhiệt đới xanh quanh năm.
Thống kê nhiệt độ trung bình năm của Sơn La có xu hướng tăng trong 20 năm lại đây với mức tăng 0,5 °C – 0,6 °C, nhiệt độ trung bình năm của Thành phố Sơn La hiện ở mức 21,1 °C, Yên Châu 23 °C; lượng mưa trung bình năm có xu hướng giảm (thành phố hiện ở mức 1.402 mm, Mộc Châu 1.563 mm); độ ẩm không khí trung bình năm cũng giảm. Tình trạng khô hạn vào mùa đông, gió tây khô nóng vào những tháng cuối mùa khô đầu mùa mưa (tháng 3-4) là yếu tố gây ảnh hưởng tới sản xuất nông nghiệp của tỉnh. Sương muối, mưa đá, lũ quét là yếu tố bất lợi.
Sơn La có 1 thành phố và 11 huyện:
    Thành phố Sơn La: 7 phường và 5 xã
    Quỳnh Nhai: 11 xã
    Mường La: 1 thị trấn và 15 xã
    Thuận Châu: 1 thị trấn và 28 xã
    Phù Yên: 1 thị trấn và 26 xã
    Bắc Yên: 1 thị trấn và 15 xã
    Mai Sơn: 1 thị trấn và 21 xã
    Sông Mã 1 thị trấn và 18 xã
    Yên Châu: 1 thị trấn và 14 xã
    Mộc Châu: 2 thị trấn và 13 xã
    Sốp Cộp: 8 xã
    Vân Hồ: 14 xã
Tổng cộng, tỉnh Sơn La có 204 đơn vị cấp xã gồm: 7 phường, 9 thị trấn và 188 xã.
*Taxi Nội Bài Service :* 

Điện thoại : (024) 668 73 000 / (024) 668 73 368.
Hotline : 09 42 66 88 85.
 Email : taxinoibaiairport@gmail.com
Website : www.taxinoibaiservice.com.vn

----------

